# Intermediate grinder, discussion / your suggestions , best value for money grinder



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey guys,

Creating yet another thread on grinders. I currently own sage barista express. For pour overs and other experiments I bought Wilfa Svart (James Hoffman's fault).

So far both machine and grinder were bought used. I say used, technically new. Not a big fan of going to the shop and picking something that a salesmen would suggest. Probably a bad thing. Solely relying on forum friends and reddit reviews.

As for future, I am hoping to upgrade my current set up. Barista Express will have to go in the near future (maybe will try Pro and Oracle version out of curiosity) as soon as I practice enough to spend £500+ on what's available on used market.

At the moment, torn apart with picking a grinder. My first question is about conical or flat burs? I've seen Baratza Vario with new set of burs for £200. Meanwhile, plenty of choice of Mazzer grinders going down as little as £100. Eureka mignon £150-£200 and the list goes on.

The next question would be if it's worth investing in older generation? We have Wilfa uniform for £250, Fellow ODE and everyone favourite Niche Zero for around £500. Don't want to go above 500-600 at the moment.

Ideal scenario, one grinder for both espresso and occasional pour overs. If you were to recommend 2 sperate, what would it be?

Let me know if someone else posted the same question.

Thank you guys!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Koli said:


> The next question would be if it's worth investing in older generation? We have Wilfa uniform for £250, Fellow ODE and everyone favourite Niche Zero for around £500. Don't want to go above 500-600 at the moment.


 Wilfa flat & Fellow Ode aren't reaistic espresso grinders.

I wouldn't use a single grinder for both espresso & pourover.


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Wilfa flat & Fellow Ode aren't reaistic espresso grinders.
> 
> I wouldn't use a single grinder for both espresso & pourover.


 Thank you for you input. Good point about Wilfa. Do you have any suggestions on new espresso grinders?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Koli said:


> Thank you for you input. Good point about Wilfa. Do you have any suggestions on new espresso grinders?


 Are you wanting to grind on demand from a hopper, or single dose?

If single dosing, Niche.


----------

